# help



## gordie (Aug 25, 2014)

Can any one tell me I'm feeding egg food to my canary's to times a day do I have to keep feeding it or should I stop any help wood be apresheated thank you I'm new to the hobey


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Egg food is generally just a supplement, so you can offer a small amount alongside ordinary canary food as per instructions on the packet.


----------



## gordie (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you Phoenix 24


----------

